# [Drucker] Epson Stylus C60



## Michaylo (3. November 2002)

Hallo,

kann man Texte mit blauer Farbe drucken, wenn die schwarze Patrone leer ist? Wenn ja, was soll ich dabei beachten? Einfach den Text in eine andere Farbe umwandeln und ausdrucken klappt nicht.

MfG
Michaylo


----------

